
Firefox Screenshots - dEnigma
https://screenshots.firefox.com/
======
news_to_me
Ugh. _More_ features? This kind of thing should be handled by the plugin
system – maybe even as a "featured plugin".

All I want is a fast, standards-compliant browser with exactly the features I
want, and no more.

~~~
chongli
It seems like everybody is desperate for Firefox to finish the process
architecture overhaul so that we can have a fast alternative to Chrome. It's
getting urgent at this point!

------
mpalmes
Interesting though how Mozilla will be releasing Firefox Screenshots for
Chrome too in the future. Chrome's built in screenshot tool in dev tools has
been improving in recent versions of Canary, with full screen capture now
added. I'll be keen to see how it compares.

Great feature/add-on to have built into Firefox though without the need to get
an add-on.

------
eatbitseveryday
On macOS you can accomplish this (or similar) via cmd+shift+4 and select a box
to take a screen grab of.

------
fslkjhjdfhgj4j
Oooooooooooohhh I like. A scrapbook of the web, built into the browser. great
idea.

Please promise to either host it forever or give it to the internet archive
when you are done. This could be a nice cultural catalog of humanity.

~~~
sprremix
"Please promise to either host it forever" and "This could be a nice cultural
catalog of humanity"

It's so cute that you still think so well of this world.

------
breakingcups
Windows already has this, the Snipping tool! It even allows you to snip
applications which aren't webpages!

------
jack1243star
Didn't we already have this? Just press Shift-F2 and type "screenshot"

~~~
fzzzy
Yes. Screenshots is designed to make it easy to share by providing hosting.
Also, you can search within the text of the shots you have taken, since in the
browser we have access to the actual text, not just the pixels.

